# Has anyone had a Foxface sting tank inhabitants?



## jillyd.713 (Oct 31, 2012)

I am really excited about my new foxface, it has been in my (180g) tank for 2 days now and seems to be doing well, exploring my rocks and already picking at algae. He is really shy, and so far seems to be a teddy bear with my other stock. It has also been really exciting for me to see my cleaner shrimp and blue streak cleaner wrasse in action. My only concern is for my cleaner wrasse, as he gets really close to the foxface's spines while he is doing his thing, and a few times I have seen him pick in his little way along the spines. 

I'd like to know if anyone has had experience with other fish coming to harm from a foxface in the tank (specifically cleaner-fish)?

Any information is helpful!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish tend to have an instinct about not harming cleaner wrasses. It's sort of like they recognize the stripes instinctively as being "off limits" and worth protecting since these are their "doctors".


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it too much unless the rabbitfish is putting his spines up they don't seem to sting unless they want to. My yellow tang got stung because he was constantly harassing the rabbit so he would get defensive, the tang is perfectly fine but he stays away now.


----------

